# [solved] ati-drivers-14.12 xorg nt working - blank screen

## Mgiese

today i tried ati-drivers-14.12. my system and xorg was working fine before, since then i cannot start xorg anymore.

it starts with blank screen, keys not working anymore. i can not switch to a different terminal, since the system stops working completly.

so i downgraded everything :

xorg-1.16.2-r1 --> xorg-1.15

ati-drivers-14.12-r1 --> ati-drivers-14.4_p1

and half a dozen other packages like systemd, mesa just to mention a few

i still can not startx xorg. it does not matter what i do, the error stays the same.

i also tried to downgrade to xorg 1.13 to no avail, since i can not emerge any ati-drivers-13.x

in the end i thought that something in kernel directory was destroyed or buged. and updated from 3.17.0 to 3.18.1 but the result always stays the same.

i always set : eselect opengl set ati

my kernel config can not be the issue, since it was working before with exact that configuration.

in xorg.log i see an error refering to :

```

libglx.so: wrong ELF class --> ELFCLASS32

```

but i read that this error should not prevent xorg from starting, although i ask myself how and why it is being build 32bit ?!?! and how to fix it.. 

further down i can see following error :

```

[] (WW) fglrx(0): ************************************************** *********

[] (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed *

[] (WW) fglrx(0): * kernel module (fglrx.ko) may be missing or incompatible *

[] (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D and 3D acceleration disabled *

[] (WW) fglrx(0): ************************************************** *********

```

i am at a total loss atm. any help is very much appreciated ! thanks in advance

edit : when updating my world today i did switch the gcc version :

4.7.3 to 4.8.3, maybe something should be recompiled using 4.8.3, but what ??

----------

## ct85711

I was having a similar issue in reguard to the libglx.so; in that it was trying to load the 32bit driver first on a 64bit system.  From my checking, I saw from some old reference due to this file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20opengl.conf (I'm using nvidia-drivers instead, but the problem is most likely do to xorg trying to load 32 bit libglx instead of the 64bit first.

```

Section "Files"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib32/xorg/modules"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/opengl/nvidia"

   ModulePath "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

EndSection

```

You should be able to rearrange the order in that xorg server will look at the 64bit ati  (/usr/lib64/xorg/modules is xorg-x11 one, so do not have that first).

Also a side note, this 

```
kernel module (fglrx.ko) may be missing or incompatible * 
```

 sounds like you may need to recompile the ati-drivers again (you should always recompile do emerge @modules-rebuild after every time you compile the kernel).

----------

## Mgiese

thank you soooo much  :Smile:  that did the trick.

all errors in xorg.log are gone, everything went back to normal. even ati-drivers-14.12-r1 run on my k10 5700 now.

strange thing i dont get is that i had to update to xorg.1.16 yesterday in order to use newer ati drivers. but now i installed them with xorg1.15...

when reverting the system to xorg 1.13 i removed lots of packages from package.keywords. maybe thats been the trick.

thank you again, you made my day !

----------

## ashl1

As said in https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534128 the directory /usr/lib32/xorg/modules must not exist. Check it for the bad/old symlink. Or maybe other files?

----------

